# The Classical Guitar Collection



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

There's a 25-disc set on the Brilliant label that looks interesting. It can be had for about £40 in Britain. What's it like? Is it the same set that retails for $100 in the USA, on the Naxos label? Any info. will be welcome.


----------

